# verkaufe meinen pc oder auch die einzelnen komponenten!



## flo87 (12. März 2010)

Hey Leute,

 ich hab demnächst vor zu studieren und möchte meine PC komponenten verkaufen da ich für mein studium ein macbook pro brauche....die sind ja bekanntlich etwas teurer^^

 Im Pc sind folgende Komponenten verbaut:  

  4GB RAM von Corsair, echt gute dinger, schnell und so , 60€

 Nvidia Geforce 260 GTX 2te generation mit 896 mb....erklärt sich wohl von selbst, spiele alles! auf 1680x1050 flüssig - - - verkaufe sie um 200€ weil fast neu

 Asus P5WDH Deluxe mainboard mit intel core2duo E6600....trau mich nicht die cpu rauszunehmen, deshalb beides um 100€

 Phillips Boxen 20€

 Netzteil mit 600watt, leistet sehr gute arbeit   50€

 DVD Laufwerk    50€

 wireless Kopfhörer (funk) 50€

 die Festplatte kann ich nicht verkaufen, sind sehr wichitge daten drauf

 wenns jemand haben will, ich verkauf alles einzeln um den angegebenen Preis, würde die postspesen auch übernehmen, ansonsten alles zusammen um 500 €, postspesen inklusive!


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2010)

Bevor es einer auf unfreundliche Art tut, empfehl ICH Dir mal freundlich, bei dem ein oder anderen Bauteil mal die aktuellen NEUpreise nachzusehen, damit Deine Wunschpreise nicht reine Wunschpreise bleiben


----------



## TAPO (12. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bevor es einer auf unfreundliche Art tut, empfehl ICH Dir mal freundlich, bei dem ein oder anderen Bauteil mal die aktuellen NEUpreise nachzusehen, damit Deine Wunschpreise nicht reine Wunschpreise bleiben


 Ich habs mir gedacht wollte aber nichts sagen, da ich kein Interesse an Verwarnungen habe^^
 Tip, zum Vergleichen der aktuellen Preise kann ich nur www.Geizhals.at/deutschland empfehlen!
 Btw. mehr Informationen zu einigen Komponenten wären ebenfalls gut (Hersteller, Model, Alter, etc.)


----------

